# برنامج يحول الكمبيوتر الى جهاز أوسليسكوب



## Omar Mekkawy (4 أغسطس 2010)

:56:السلام عليكم :56:​ 
برنامج يحول الكمبيوتر الى جهاز أوسليسكوب:10:
من منفذ الميكروفون بكارت الصوت​ 
هذا البرنامج عجيب ​ 
لتحميل برنامج winscope
http://www.4shared.com/file/llpmygYG/winscope.html



 
لتحميل برنامجWinOscillo
http://www.4shared.com/file/vIiNR0Of/WinOscillo.html​ 


أناشد كل من اطلع على هذا الموضوع أن يضع تقييماً أو ردًّا و لو ' بارك الله فيك قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من صنع إليكم معروفا فكافئوه فإن لم تجدوا ما تُكافئونه فادعوا له حتى تروا أنكم قد كافأتموه "​


----------



## د حسين (4 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا*

تحية طيبة 
تم التحميل وتشكر على هذا البرنامج الرائع . اتمنى لك التوفيق ودوام العطاء والصحة والنجاح​


----------



## محمدالقبالي (4 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم على البرنامج وبارك الله فيك 

اخي الكريم البرنامج بلغه غير الانجليزيه


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (4 أغسطس 2010)

اي برنامج أو أي شيئ عن الإلكترونيات تريده اكتب لي معلومات عنه أو اسمه و سأعرضه لك ان شاء الله


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (4 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم على البرنامج وبارك الله فيك 

اخي الكريم البرنامج بلغه غير الانجليزيه



يوجد برنامجان واحد بالإنجليزية و الآخربلغة غير معروفة


----------



## اشرف الاجودي (6 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## زيكو ستار (13 أغسطس 2010)

اخى العزيز بارك الله فيك ولكننا كنا نريد شرح عمل البرنامج تفصيليا وتحديد الموجات الصحيحة وشكلها البيانى


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (13 أغسطس 2010)

زيكو ستار قال:


> اخى العزيز بارك الله فيك ولكننا كنا نريد شرح عمل البرنامج تفصيليا وتحديد الموجات الصحيحة وشكلها البيانى


 

السلام عليكم 


أنا لم أجرب البرنامج لأنه يعمل على كابل الميكرفون بكارت الصوت بالكمبيوتر​


----------



## medo2020 (17 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور يا اخى وجارى التجربه


----------



## أبو هارش (26 أغسطس 2010)

طيب من أين نأتي بمصدر موجات لتظهر على البرنامج؟


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (28 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم **

اذا كانت هناك مشكلة بروابط تحميل البرنامج أو كانت مخفية
أخبروني (اكتبوا اسم الرابط الذي تفضلون )*
او اذا كانت أي اقتراحات أخبروني 
و سيكون لي الشرف أن تضيفوني الى قائمة الأصدقاء ي 
من هذا الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u602810.html​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (28 أغسطس 2010)

:56:السلام عليكم :56:
شكراً لكم على الردود الجميلة 
:14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14:
:55::55::55::55:​


----------



## جهادعقاب (29 أغسطس 2010)

البرنامج يعمل جيدا بواسطه الmicrophone للحاسوب ولكن هل يوجد jac ext.حتى يعمل على فحص اشاره الاجهزه الالكترونيه وشكرا ..


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (29 أغسطس 2010)

جهادعقاب قال:


> البرنامج يعمل جيدا بواسطه الmicrophone للحاسوب ولكن هل يوجد jac ext.حتى يعمل على فحص اشاره الاجهزه الالكترونيه وشكرا ..


 
السلام عليكم 
أنا لم أجرب دوائر الكترونية على البرنامج​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (31 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هل هناك المزيد من الردود أو استفسارات​


----------



## ahmad7002 (31 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (1 سبتمبر 2010)

ahmad7002 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير


 
السلام عليكم 

لا شكر على واجب​


----------



## fathiidriss (1 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (2 سبتمبر 2010)

fathiidriss قال:


> مشكور


 
لا شكر على واجب​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
:83:هل هناك المزيد من الردود:83:​


----------



## hamamache (13 سبتمبر 2010)

لك العافية


----------



## ادور (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدقم والنجاح


----------



## اكرم محمد الكلس (16 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا علي البرنامج


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (18 سبتمبر 2010)

اكرم محمد الكلس قال:


> شكرا علي البرنامج



لا شكر على واجب​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (24 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هل هناك المزيد من الردود
:55::55::55::55::55::55::55:
:8::8::8::8::8::8:
:7::7::7::7:
:57:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (15 أكتوبر 2010)

hamamache قال:


> لك العافية


 


ادور قال:


> مشكورررررررررررررررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدقم والنجاح



شكراً لكم​


----------



## عبده السباعي (15 أكتوبر 2010)

برجاء شرح البرناج لكى تعم الفائده


----------



## mustafa' (15 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جداً جاري التجربة .........


----------



## mustafa' (15 أكتوبر 2010)

رنامج رائع جداً مشكووور


----------



## riadh0509 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا*

جازاك الله خيرا​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (22 أكتوبر 2010)

mustafa' قال:


> مشكور جداً جاري التجربة .........


 


mustafa' قال:


> رنامج رائع جداً مشكووور


 




riadh0509 قال:


> جازاك الله خيرا​


شكراً لكم جميعاً​


----------



## samy hany (25 أكتوبر 2010)

اللهم بارك لك فى علمك وفى اهلك وفى مالك


----------



## مستريورك (25 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## en.ashraf (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## youssefleon (27 أكتوبر 2010)

Hi أكثر من رائع:67:


----------



## امواج القدر (27 أكتوبر 2010)

حلوووووووووو 
يسلمو.....


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (29 أكتوبر 2010)

samy hany قال:


> اللهم بارك لك فى علمك وفى اهلك وفى مالك


 


مستريورك قال:


>


 


en.ashraf قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 


youssefleon قال:


> hi أكثر من رائع:67:


 


امواج القدر قال:


> حلوووووووووو
> يسلمو.....



السلام عليكم 
شكراً لكم 
:56:​


----------



## eng_moh (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ما هو مدى الدخل على دخل الميكروفن فى كرت الصوت وما هو اقصى جهد


----------



## aboshmla (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## apu_basmala (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (5 نوفمبر 2010)

aboshmla قال:


> مشكور جزاك الله خيرا



السلام عليكم 
شكراً لك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
:55::55::55::55::55:
:56::56:​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t214219-3.html


----------



## k643637 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## en.ashraf (5 نوفمبر 2010)

زادك الله علما


----------



## عبدالله القويضي (6 نوفمبر 2010)

والله انك تستحق الشكر ولا املك الا ان اقول لك جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng naser (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*تم التحميل وتشكر على هذا البرنامج الرائع*


----------



## جوهرالخالدى (8 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووور جارى التحميل والتجربه


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

k643637 قال:


> *جزاك الله كل خير*​



شكراً لك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
و ارجوا لك التوفيق​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

en.ashraf قال:


> زادك الله علما



شكراً لك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
و ارجوا لك التوفيق​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

عبدالله القويضي قال:


> والله انك تستحق الشكر ولا املك الا ان اقول لك جزاك الله خير



شكراً لك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
و ارجوا لك التوفيق​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

eng naser قال:


> *تم التحميل وتشكر على هذا البرنامج الرائع*



شكراً لك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
و ارجوا لك التوفيق​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

جوهرالخالدى قال:


> مشكوووووووور جارى التحميل والتجربه



ارجوا ان ينال اعجابك​


----------



## [email protected]*Gsm (14 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## R/O Hassan Gomaa (15 نوفمبر 2010)

الشكر الدائم والله يوفقك والى المزيد من التقدم ...


----------



## R/O Hassan Gomaa (15 نوفمبر 2010)

:33:الشكر الدائم والله يوفقك والى المزيد من التقدم ...


----------



## طارق ماهر (15 نوفمبر 2010)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (16 نوفمبر 2010)

طارق ماهر قال:


> الف الف الف شكر



العفو 
شكراً لك 
و كل عام و انتم بخير 
:55:و أسأل الله ان يتقبل منا العمل الصالح :55:
:14::14::14::14::14::14:​


----------



## sir_sobhi (17 نوفمبر 2010)

سوف يتم التحميل 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (17 نوفمبر 2010)

sir_sobhi قال:


> سوف يتم التحميل
> جزاك الله كل خير



ارجوا ان ينال اعجابك 
و كل عام و انتم بخير 
:55:و أسأل الله ان يتقبل منا العمل الصالح :55:
:14::14::14::14::14::14:​


----------



## مهندس عمرو (18 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يرحم والديك وينور طريقك


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (18 نوفمبر 2010)

مهندس عمرو قال:


> الله يرحم والديك وينور طريقك


 
شكراً لك 
و كل عام و حضرتك بخير 
أسأل الله ان ينقبل منا صالح الأعمال 
:14::14::14::14:​


----------



## moh h (18 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم عمر 

شكرا على هل برنامج الطيب

ولدي سؤال 

هل يركب البرنامج على windows 7 Home premium 64-bit​


----------



## صلاح دراغمة (23 نوفمبر 2010)

كيف سيتم ادخال الموجة من خلال كرت الصوت 
حتى لو كان هناك فولتية عالية ذات ترددات عالية ما الذي سيحصل للكرت والكمبيوتر ايضا. 
وشكرا


----------



## صلاح دراغمة (23 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو شرح اكثر عن كيفية التوصيل بالكمبيوتر وكيفية ذلك وشكرا


----------



## haniiii (26 نوفمبر 2010)

لااستطيع التحميل لأن البرنامج لزمه اشتراك


----------



## محمدالصلوي (26 نوفمبر 2010)

جاري التحميل أخي الكريم
وشكرا على المجهود
لكن هل بالأمكان شرح البرنامج؟!
دمت بخير


----------



## ابراهيم الجوالي (29 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووور اخي الله يبارك فيك


----------



## Eng Algilani (29 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي وماقصرت بس كيف رح تدخل الاشارة


----------



## ايمن الحسبان (2 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم هل يمكن قياس الاشارة من خلال هذا البرنامج لا سلكيا وماهو اقل تردد يمكن قياسه وشكرا لك .


----------



## محمدحميدو (2 ديسمبر 2010)

كيفية انشاء شبكة كهربائية / معلومات داخل مركز تكنولجى


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (7 ديسمبر 2010)

محمدحميدو قال:


> كيفية انشاء شبكة كهربائية / معلومات داخل مركز تكنولجى



ارجوا توضيح السؤال؟:81:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (10 ديسمبر 2010)

صلاح دراغمة قال:


> ارجو شرح اكثر عن كيفية التوصيل بالكمبيوتر وكيفية ذلك وشكرا


يمكنك توصيله عبر منفذ الميكروفون
و لكن لا أعلم 
أظن لا يمكن توصيل أجهزة ذات ترددات عالية في منفذ الميكروفون 

يمكنك تجريب ذلك عن طريق ميكروفون الكمبيوتر​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (10 ديسمبر 2010)

صلاح دراغمة قال:


> كيف سيتم ادخال الموجة من خلال كرت الصوت
> حتى لو كان هناك فولتية عالية ذات ترددات عالية ما الذي سيحصل للكرت والكمبيوتر ايضا.
> وشكرا



يمكنك توصيله عبر منفذ الميكروفون
و لكن لا أعلم 
لا يمكن توصيل أجهزة ذات ترددات عالية في منفذ الميكروفون 
من الممكن أن يؤدي الى حدوث خلل بالكمبيوتر أو كارت الصوت
يمكنك تجريب ذلك عن طريق ميكروفون الكمبيوتر​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (10 ديسمبر 2010)

haniiii قال:


> لااستطيع التحميل لأن البرنامج لزمه اشتراك



سأحاول حل هذه المشكلة​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (10 ديسمبر 2010)

محمدالصلوي قال:


> جاري التحميل أخي الكريم
> وشكرا على المجهود
> لكن هل بالأمكان شرح البرنامج؟!
> دمت بخير


شكراً لك 
سيتم شرح البرنامج ان شاء الله قريباً​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (10 ديسمبر 2010)

ابراهيم الجوالي قال:


> مشكوووووووور اخي الله يبارك فيك



شكراً لك 
ارجوا ان ينال البرنامج اعجابك​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (10 ديسمبر 2010)

eng algilani قال:


> مشكور اخي وماقصرت بس كيف رح تدخل الاشارة



يمكنك توصيله عبر منفذ الميكروفون​


----------



## المجبري جالو (10 ديسمبر 2010)

_مشكووووور ياخويا_


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (10 ديسمبر 2010)

المجبري جالو قال:


> _مشكووووور ياخويا_



شكراً لك أرجوا ان ينال اعجابك 
شكراً لك على مشاركتك​


----------



## عبد الله التونسي (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جاري التحميل
فكرة البرنامج جميلة جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
بارك الله فيك و رحم الله والديك و غفر لهما


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (10 ديسمبر 2010)

عبد الله التونسي قال:


> جاري التحميل
> فكرة البرنامج جميلة جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
> بارك الله فيك و رحم الله والديك و غفر لهما



شكراً لك 
شكراً لك على مشاركتك 
:20::20::20::20::20:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (29 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
هل يوجد المزيد من الردود
​


----------



## abdou68 (30 أبريل 2011)

*مشكور*أخي العزيز


----------



## abobaria (4 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## صكا (8 مايو 2011)

المرجو اخي ان تشرح لي وظيفته و بالتفصيل


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 أغسطس 2011)

abdou68 قال:


> *مشكور*أخي العزيز



شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم على ردك 
وكل عام وانتم بخير​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 أغسطس 2011)

abobaria قال:


> بارك الله فيك على هذا البرنامج الرائع



العفو أخي الكريم 
وكل عام وانتم بخير​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 أغسطس 2011)

صكا قال:


> المرجو اخي ان تشرح لي وظيفته و بالتفصيل



أخي البرنامج سهل للغاية 
ولا يحتاج للشرح 
ولكن إذا طلبت الشرح سأشرحه لك ​


----------



## أبو العبد محيسن (9 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً على هذا البرنامج الرائع . اتمنى لك التوفيق ودوام العطاء والصحة والنجاح​​


----------



## ahmed es (10 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sami3312 (10 أغسطس 2011)

الفكرة من حيث المبدء معقولة.
لكن لم يشتغل البرنامج.
مشكور عمر خالد.


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (11 أغسطس 2011)

أبو العبد محيسن قال:


> شكراً على هذا البرنامج الرائع . اتمنى لك التوفيق ودوام العطاء والصحة والنجاح​​



*العفو اخي الكريم *
* وشكراً لك على ردك *
* :84: كل عام وانتم بخير :84:*​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (11 أغسطس 2011)

ahmed es قال:


> بارك الله فيك



*العفو اخي الكريم *
* وشكراً لك على ردك *
* :84: كل عام وانتم بخير :84:*​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (11 أغسطس 2011)

sami3312 قال:


> الفكرة من حيث المبدء معقولة.
> لكن لم يشتغل البرنامج.
> مشكور عمر خالد.



*العفو اخي الكريم *
* وشكراً لك على ردك *
* :84: كل عام وانتم بخير :84:*​


----------



## عمرو درهم (14 أغسطس 2011)

عمر خالد حامد قال:


> اي برنامج أو أي شيئ عن الإلكترونيات تريده اكتب لي معلومات عنه أو اسمه و سأعرضه لك ان شاء الله


اريد معرفة كيفية قياس المكثفات والدايوداتوغيرها....عندما تكون في لوحه إلكترونيه سوا بستخدام testerاو غيره


----------



## grand true (14 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## Nexus (15 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجاري والتجربة


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (30 سبتمبر 2011)

grand true قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا البرنامج الرائع





nexus قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجاري والتجربة



*العفو اخيواني الكرام *
*  وشكراً جزيلاً لكم على ردكم*​


----------



## سعد نوفل (4 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا برنامج رائع


----------



## سعد نوفل (4 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*العفو اخي الكريم 
  وشكراً جزيلاً لك على ردك*


----------



## اوس نزار (6 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع حلو جدا"" اخوك مهندس اوس


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (8 نوفمبر 2011)

اوس نزار قال:


> موضوع حلو جدا"" اخوك مهندس اوس


 
العفو أخي الكريم 
وشكراً جزيلاً لك على مشاركتك
:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d​


----------



## mohamed badr reyad (8 نوفمبر 2011)

ياجماعه والله انا مش لاقي حاجه اعرف اشكركم بيها غير الدعاء لربي انه يجزيكم عنا خير الجزاء بصراحه انتوعملتو حاجات تستاهلو تروحو عنها الجنه


----------



## norelkmr11 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*اخى العزيز بارك الله فيك

*


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

mohamed badr reyad قال:


> ياجماعه والله انا مش لاقي حاجه اعرف اشكركم بيها غير الدعاء لربي انه يجزيكم عنا خير الجزاء بصراحه انتوعملتو حاجات تستاهلو تروحو عنها الجنه



:34:شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم :34:
:34: هذا من زوقك :34:
:84: وشكراً جزيلاً لك على مشاركتك :84: ​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

norelkmr11 قال:


> *اخى العزيز بارك الله فيك
> 
> *



:34:شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم :34:
:34: هذا من زوقك :34:

:84: وشكراً جزيلاً لك على مشاركتك :84: ​


----------



## فولكانوا (9 نوفمبر 2011)

تم التحميل وتشكر على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

فولكانوا قال:


> تم التحميل وتشكر على هذا البرنامج الرائع



العفو أخي الكريم 
 وشكراً جزيلاً لك على مشاركتك 
:84: وتحياتي لك :84:​


----------

